# jd 535 baler net wrap won't cycle??help



## jthayes (Apr 12, 2015)

i recently bought a 20 year old jd 535 baler. it has net and twine wrap.
it appears to be in good condition. my problem is the net wrap won't cycle.
i have an operators manual and have all the settings correct. the twine arms cycle
and the two small cylinders on the net wrap try to cycle, i can see the lines stiffen with pressure.
according to the book;
i locked the door shut, 
raise the tension arm 
and then pull the trip rope. 
when i do this the twine arms cycle, like they are supposed to, but the net wrap mechanism does not. anyone know why?? thanks john


----------

